# 92A1 rear sight issue



## Christx0277 (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought this pistol new from a local store 3 days ago. Took I out shooting yesterday. After the first clip (17 rounds ) I noticed my shots were all over the place. That's when I noticed the rear sight was loose and had slid to the left. It almost slid out of the groove. I pushed it back in as far as I could by hand and it felt fine but after one shot it was loose again. 
Now using a laser bore sight to check alighnment I pushed it back in and it's too far over to the right. 
Is there no way to tighten it down? Should I now take a brand new gun and send it back to beretta? 

Thanks for any insight. New to Berettas so not sure if I'm missing something. I see no lock screws.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A local gunsmith could probably fix it for you - but not for free.

I'd just call Beretta - see if you can just send the slide in. Or, better yet - if they can give you a call tag to just send the gun in.

First time I've heard of this on a 92A1. A few times, the front and rear sights haven't been centered (had this personally, on one o two 92A1s I have owned)... But never heard of this issue.


----------



## Christx0277 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks shipwreck. Having just purchased I was hoping to avoid sending it away for a month to get fixed. But I'm sure your right. 
In searching other forums, I too have never come across this as an issue. Just figured I would ask and see if I was missing something. 
At least, for now, the not shooting straight isn't my fault.


----------

